# Playing downloaded 1080p video with Lossless audio



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok so here my dilemma, I want to play some HD trailers I downloaded off the net on my panasonic Bluray player however once I put them on a BluRay disc I am only getting 2 channels of audio. And I am posotive that they are TruHD 5.1 or DTS MA 5.1
I have tried several different programs to get this done including Roxio Creator 2011 pro and no such luck. 
Any ideas? the files are .m2ts files.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Tony, while I have never done what you are doing I do know that it is common, at least for the burning programs I have used, for them to downgrade audio to simple stereo. There may be a software setting that will let you keep the higher grade audio. :dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Don, Ive looked hard and cant see any audio settings in the programs I have used.
If anyone has any software that they recommend Im all ears. Im willing to buy something if its sure to get the full lossless audio to work.


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Use a program like Mediainfo to read the file information and find out what the audio is. Where are you getting 1080p trailers as m2ts files with lossless audio? Never heard of that before?


----------



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

I have downloaded many movies off the net..mostly 1080 stuff with the good audio ( pretty big files) so check your codecs...this could be where the problem is..AC3 filter is a good one for the audio...maybe this will help you!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

primetimeguy said:


> Where are you getting 1080p trailers as m2ts files with lossless audio? Never heard of that before?


I found them here


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I found them here


Thanks for that link - pretty sweet.

Can you clarify the end-goal? Are you trying to make these things portable, or just play them on your system in the easiest way? Are you able to play the digital files directly on the BluRay player, or does it only work with BluRay discs? Did you try making a data DVD-ROM or something and try to play the M2TS off of it? Were you able to confirm the codec used in the original M2TS and compare it to what is getting output from the resulting BluRay?


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

There also seem to be some fairly recent suggestions here that I just stumbled upon:
http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/339185-burn-m2ts-to-blu-ray-without-reencoding


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just want it to play on my BluRay player, Ive tried burning to a BluRay r and also just putting the file directly on the SD card but it wont even recognize the file on the SD card.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Why play them through the Blu-Ray player? I'm not sure I understand going through the trouble of downloading videos, burning them to a BD disc and then playing them when lots of media servers can play this content.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would need to get a media player as I dont have one on that system.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Or how about using a USB flash stick?

"Front USB terminal supports JPEG, MPO, MP3, FLAC, MKV / ts / *m2ts */ MP4 playback"
from: http://www.video-direct.com/panasonic/blu-ray/panasonic-dmp-bdt220.html

I'm assuming that is what you are using, as it is in your signature.

My experience with trying to get good audio/video burned onto DVDs has been pretty awful, and I imagine it would be the same or worse for BluRay. I do everything from digital files now - no discs except purchased/Netflix BluRay. It either streams DLNA to my PS3 or other devices, or comes direct from a Raspberry PI with XBMC.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have not tried a USB stick yet but you would think that the SD card reader in the 220 would read the same files?


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

That does seem like a reasonable thought process... I'm also noticing that the user manual disagrees with that website - m2ts is NOT listed among the supported formats in the manual. MKV is, though - maybe you can remux to MKV without any losses?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I will see if that can be done. Im at work now so it will be tonight before I can report back on my findings. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Sure thing. But I would also look into getting some kind of a media player. Most are cheap (<$100) and you'll probably wind up spending that much in blank BD media after a while.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, did some playing last night and guess what....after converting the video files to .mkv it still would not play off the SD card so I grabbed my 4gb USB stick again and tried it, low and behold it worked!
So it seems the SD card reader is strictly for downloaded/streamed content that you access through the Panasonic player its self.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, what a cool "feature"... Glad you got it to work. I'm finding some strange challenges with the m2ts format with lossless audio on my PS3 and on my XBMC-enabled-Raspberry Pi... I don't think the problem is with the format, though - just with the codecs. Working through it slowly - looks like some of the new XBMC stuff has better support.


----------

